# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  STIRELA

## mixalis1988

Καλησπερα παιδια εχω μια stirela σιδερο αυτην με το μποιλερ που βγαζει ατμο και εχει ποιασει αλατα και θελω να την καθαρισω .εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα?Καποιος μου ειπε να βαλο ξυδι αλλος μαγειρικη σοδα.Θα ηθελα την συμβουλη καποιου που να γνωριζει.

----------


## Panoss

Αυτός εδώ συνιστά διττανθρακική σόδα, άλλοι ξύδι με νερό.
Εγώ όταν είχε πρόβλημα το στιρέλα, είχα δοκιμάσει το ξύδι, αλλά τελικά το πρόβλημά του δεν ήταν τα άλατα αλλά η ηλεκτρικά ανοιγόμενη βαλβίδα.
Την είχα βρει τότε, 14 ευρώ νομίζω. Βέβαια, δεν εννοώ ότι το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε σένα, απλώς να το χεις στα υπόψιν.

----------


## leosedf

Επίσης ένα εμπορικό προιόν που αγόραζα (όχι πλέον) είχε μέσα νερό και κιτρικό οξύ, μάλιστα ήταν κατάλληλο και για βραστήρες και καφετιέρες. Το γνωστό ξινό σε σκόνη που βρίσκουμε στα μπαχαρικά.
Μιας και είχα εναν τενεκέ το δοκίμασα (χρειάζεται κάποια ποσότητα στο νερό) με ζεστό νερό μόνο (όταν καθαρίζεις τον βραστήρα δεν χρειάζεται, απλά τον λειτουργείς για λίγο).
Ίσως απο τα πιό αποτελεσματικά, μέσα σε ένα λεπτό εξαφανίζονται τα άλατα. Δεν ξανα αγόρασα ποτέ κάτι γι αυτή τη δουλειά.
Το πρόβλημα με τα σίδερα και τις καφετιέρες είναι οτι το νερό εξατμίζεται και αφήνει οποιαδήποτε στερεά υπολλείματα, όταν είναι υψηλή θερμοκρασία (το ξύδι και η σόδα θέλουν) τότε σίγουρα θα μείνει στις σωληνώσεις κλπ. Το κιτρικό ευτυχώς λειτουργεί σε χαμηλότερη.

----------


## stafidas

Εγώ θυμάμαι την πρώτη φορά που είχα θέμα με τα άλατα σε ατμοσίδερο, το είχα ανοίξει για να το καθαρίσω αλλά τελικά δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Τσάμπα χάσιμο χρόνου και ταλαιπωρία. Τώρα χρησιμοποιώ ξύδι αλλά την επόμενη φορά ίσως δοκιμάσω αυτό με το κιτρικό οξύ...

Κωσταντίνε... γιατί δεν το αγοράζεις πλέον το προιόν αυτό? Τι χρησιμοποιείς τώρα?

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί στα συστατικά του προιόντος αυτού αναφέρει οτι περιέχει μόνο νερό και κιτρικό οξύ.
Εφ' όσον έχω αρκετό σε σκόνη απλά βάζω νερό και μια δυο κουταλιές κιτρικό οξύ.
Το ξύδι απλά μυρίζει έντονα και μου τη σπάει.
Και τα δυό οξέα είναι (ξύδι και κιτρικό) απλά το κιτρικό είναι πιό υποφερτό οταν είναι σε ζεστό νερό και ίσως λειτουργεί καλύτερα.

----------


## lepouras

πάντως αν έχεις στεγνωτήριο μαζεύεις το νεράκι και κάνεις τα καλύτερα σιδερώματα.και χωρίς άλατα.

----------


## JOUN

Στεγνωτηριο;; Γιατι; Αφου το νερο απο το στεγνωμα προερχεται  απο νερο κανονικο..
Γιαυτη τη δουλεια μαζευεις το νερο που βγαζει το κλιματιστικο η τον παγο που πιανει η καταψυξη.

----------


## -nikos-

> Καλησπερα παιδια εχω μια stirela σιδερο αυτην με το μποιλερ που βγαζει ατμο και εχει ποιασει αλατα και θελω να την καθαρισω .εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα?Καποιος μου ειπε να βαλο ξυδι αλλος μαγειρικη σοδα.Θα ηθελα την συμβουλη καποιου που να γνωριζει.


Mιχαλη τελικα το καθαρισες ???
με τα σωληνακια τι εγινε δεν βουλωσαν ???

----------


## leosedf

> Στεγνωτηριο;; Γιατι; Αφου το νερο απο το στεγνωμα προερχεται  απο νερο κανονικο..
> Γιαυτη τη δουλεια μαζευεις το νερο που βγαζει το κλιματιστικο η τον παγο που πιανει η καταψυξη.


Ναι αλλα βγαίνει αποσταγμένο, καθαρότερο απο αυτό του κλιματιστικού η του πάγου. Τα νερά που αναφέρεις είναι απο συμπύκνωση λόγω διαφοράς θερμοκρασίας.

----------


## Googlis

Κύριοι απ ιονισμένο, από στεγνωτήριο,κλιματιστικό,βρασμένο κτλ  δεν κάνουν τίποτα ή κάνουν μεγαλύτερη ζημιά.
Το μεν απ ιονισμένο τρώει το μπόιλερ αν είναι αλουμινίου τα υπόλοιπα ή θα έχουν μικροσωματίδια  ή περισσότερα άλατα.
Τι να κάνετε?  Ή βάζετε εμφιαλωμένο νερό με ολική σκληρότητα κάτω από 100mg γιατί τα περισσότερα έχουν γύρο στα 400mg που και πάλι πιάνει άλατα ή βάζετε μισό βρύσης μισό απ ιονισμένο και κάνετε καθάρισμα προληπτικά κάθε 3 μήνες!

----------


## leosedf

.
     .

----------


## takisegio



----------

. rowenta    .
http://www.google.gr/search?q=ZD01%2...w=1024&bih=640

----------

